# bottom line - fishing buddy sounders



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

While searching the johnson outdoors web site your night lights that fit the prowler i came across a clamp on sounder that runs on 6 * AA batteries.
Called the fishing buddy they make 3 models the the 4200, 2202, 1101 all look good just wondering if anyone has used them :?:

Cheers Dave

link
http://www.bottomlinefishfinders.com/si ... oducts.htm


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Not a bad idea, love the portability.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

looks good...but I didnt see any info on the transducer mount :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I think it's at the bottom of the pole, which goes over the side.

http://www.bottomlinefishfinders.com/si ... nglish.pdf


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bottom line is if you're after a great sounder, don't get one of these, get a proven sounder!!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Found a few comments on them at basspro in the states and it doesn't look good for them, there wasn't a good word for them.

I like the conveniance of the set up thoou so i might try to replicate it with my current sounder.

Cheers Dave


----------

